# What size/aspect ratio digital portraits do I give customer?



## hblake73 (Nov 8, 2009)

I took family portraits yesterday and made the deal to give the family a DVD of the digital files. I trying to figure out what size the digital photos should be? Do I save them with an aspect ration of 4x6? Do I save separate files of each photo (4x6, 5x7, 8x10)? I like to do a little vignetting, but unless I save different aspect ratios, the effect would be lost if they cropped a 4x6 ratio to an 8x10. They requested some b&w and other special effects as well. Any recommendations?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 8, 2009)

I woud not change them if you are giving a DVD of the images.
If you are going to give a DVD you lose control over your images, you can not anticipate how they will print them.

Just do your standard finish and if they need something special you can charge on a per image basis for special prints.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure - but to me multiple copies in different aspect ratios might be a good idea.

I would put the aspect ratio in the file name though - just so they don't try to print the wrong one and end up having to crop it.


A little more work for you (...you could always charge extra), but in the end they will probably be happier.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2009)

Of course, if you didn't shoot antisipating having to crop for 3 or 4 different aspect ratios, you may wind up with more work than you bargained for.


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 30, 2009)

KmH said:


> Of course, if you didn't shoot antisipating having to crop for 3 or 4 different aspect ratios, you may wind up with more work than you bargained for.



+1


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Yes, just give them the files in your native aspect ratio (probably 2:3).  But explain to them the difference between the popular print sizes and that some copping will be required for an 8x10, for example.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 3, 2009)

I am probably a freak but I don't pay any attention to it.
I crop the pictures however I think they look best and give them the pics on a CD.
Believe it or not I have never had a single comment positive or negative about how I size them.


----------

